# Tuna at West Capricorn



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

Left Destin pass saturday about 10am headed for DWN flat calm conditions got a little bumpy about thirty miles out thought the forecast may have been a bust. Pushed through and it flattened out after the eighty mile mark. Got to the Nautilus about 3pm started trolling not much to it other than rainbow runners and cudas. Left there and ran to West Capricorn just before sunset. We marked some good fish down deep so we started chunking and jigging caught a few blackfins then just after dark the bigger fish started busting. We caught six seventy pounder YFT in the next three hours with a few smaller ones mixed in. The big fish quit around eleven but the blackfins stayed at it every jig dropped resulted in a hookup. Got a nap and started trolling just before sunrise saw a few bust but nothing like the night before. Caught one small yellowfin and the wahoo. Left about 9am headed north. We ran up on a big piece of oil boom that had a few tripletail the biggest went seventeen pounds. Got back to Destin around 3pm with a lot of fish to clean!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, sounds like an awesome trip. I hope one of these days I can do an over nighter like that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like good one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report! And a tripletail bonus!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good mess of tuna there for sure! We considered going further south to the area you fished, but chose to stay in closer and focus on billfish once the sun came up. We continued to mark YF after sunup, but it would have required chunking and we were not set up to chunk.

Robert


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Jeremy


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

okay, this fuels my fire for a rig trip!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Man what a trip!!!! thanks for the report. Great job!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice work on the tuna's. Overnighters in the gulf are the ticket.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't believe u let the guy holding the triple tail on ur boat :whistling: Good catch:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Having a ton of fish to clean is always a good problem to have.


----------

